# UK - Java dove for adoption



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

White java dove in Suffolk needs a new home due to owner's health problems. The owner will travel. Please contact me if you can help.


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

*Too far away?*

I'd love to offer it a home with my handraised baby. 
I'm building an avery soon. Is it used to living inside or out?


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

I'm 200 miles away :/


----------

